# Win7 Gadget - Sound Output wechseln



## MrRibba (9. September 2011)

Hallo,

ich suche nach einem Gadget/Sidebartool um unter Windows 7 schnell  zwischen meinen Kopfhörern (USB) und meinen Boxen (Klinkestecker) zu  wechseln. Am besten mit einem Klick und nicht umständlich über  Rechtsklick auf die Lautstärkereglung ^^

Es könnte wie das hier aussehen: 
http://www.pictureupload.de/originals/pictures/140711193859_minianwendung.jpg
Nur leider gab es zu dem Bild keine Referenz wie das Teil heißen soll =/

Ich hab auch schon von einigen Shortkey-Programmen gelesen, aber nen Desktop-Gadget fänd ich schöner.
Weiß jemand Rat?

Vielleicht gehts sowas auch mit einem allgemeinem Desktopgestaltungsprogramm....gab ja letztens hier auf PCG son Kontest für die schicksten Userdesktops. Eventuell hat ja jemand sowas auch.

Danke schonmal


----------



## quaaaaaak (9. September 2011)

ich empfehle dir auch das, was dir Mad @CB schon empfohlen hat 
[GUIDE] Default Sound Device Gadget


----------

